# A Few Pics Of My Bike



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Just thought I would post a couple pics of mine.. The first couple are the trail setup and the others are in race trim.. I trail ride it, I race it, and I still use it to do work around the house, whether it be pulling stumps or dragging stuff around. Couldn't ask for a tougher bike..


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats sexy looking machine bro.Are you wheels powder coated?I really like the color


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

that thing looks good! i need to workon my wifes h1 a lil more cause they are some tough machines. i was impressed with AC when i took it muddin


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

All I can say is "WOW"

When mine grows up I want it to look like that.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

that motor looks odly simmiliar:thinking: is that the same motor thats on the brute force? good looing bike!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

bigblackrancher said:


> that motor looks odly simmiliar:thinking: is that the same motor thats on the brute force? good looing bike!


Yep, its a 650 Kawi V-Twin.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

looks great man. i need to get some pics of mine in "race trim"


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> Yep, its a 650 Kawi V-Twin.


thats cool! i never knew that


----------

